# katana help for a freshman



## jjanke (Nov 9, 2004)

I was wondering about katana fighting. I have been in taekwondo for 3 months and really enjoy it, capoeira too, but I would like to do something additionally with katanas. Real metal ones.

I am unfamiliar with katana arts but have seen-heard of Iaido, Korean Gumdo, and Kenjitsu. Please mention others I don't know of. 

I want: To not wear gear and armor when fighting, what I mean is little or no focus on sparring. I get enough of that in taekwondo. 
I would like one that maybe focuses on forms or set moves, nifty looking swings and maybe some turning around over the head chopping, spinning, or just neat "moves" with a katana. Something that will really teach me how to handle the weapon. 

Ideally it would be something I could practice on my own with a wooden one or something. 
Being at Notre Dame means my choice is gumdo, but if I can find a way to get to Chicago a lot my options open up. 
I apologize for the length and number of topics in this post. Please choose whatever you would like to respond to. Thanks,
Joe


----------



## J. Lee (Nov 9, 2004)

Try searching BUJINKAN & TO SHIN DO .
They have a big base in Ohio .
There is an indivdual who posts from Chicago on this forum .
There used to be a retired Head of Tokyo Police Chief living in Mentor,Ohio.I tried searching with no results.

j lee


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 9, 2004)

jjanke, welcome to Martial Talk!  Check out the "Sword Arts" section of the forum - some of those folks may prove to be helpful. As well, may I encourage you to snoop around the rest of the forum as well - there are countless discussions addressing countless martial topics, and others of a non-martial nature as well.  

Thank you for posting, enjoy your stay!


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 9, 2004)

An-Shu Hayes has some great stuff available.  Bujinkan ninjutsu forum you might ask as well.  The American Ninjutsu forum is a great place to look also.  Mr. Hayes' To-Shin Do curriculums can be found at www.skhquest.com


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 9, 2004)

Now what i would recomned is to first get a hold of a bokken, a wooden sword, and tehn fine some one who will teach you the basic strikes and basic defence, and practice this over and over and over, becouse the basics are what you will rely on not the kool shiny stuff(whitch is fun as well) then go buy a shinai(a bamboo sparring sword) you use this to spar with other SHINAI swords dont spar with this agenst a wooded bokken and just have fun with it


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2004)

The Japanese Cultural Center in Chicago has a good sword program I am told... 

 Also, everyone seems to be reccomending the Bujinkan, but honestly, until you learn the basics well, they probably wouldnt let you learn sword.  Ive only touched on it in a few seminars and some small handful of techniques.

 Not that I wouldnt reccomend the Bujinkan, because it's IMO, the best of all the arts Ive been exposed to.


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 9, 2004)

I've also used the Actionflex or Century padded swords. They work great for full contact application.  Terrible for form though.  Use a bokken or a katana for that.  I got tired of hold up at the last moment as to not chop off an arm of my training partner so I purchased the padded sword to be able to go at full speed.  Get some head gear and cage to save your eyes.


----------



## jjanke (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't really want sparring, I want a martial art that focuses on form and stances with real blades. I'm not looking to spar, I'm looking for a kind of "more active iaido" if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds like kenjutsu is what you're looking for. You could also look into iaido, which is actually more active than you might think.

Keep in mind, though, that unlike what the movies will have you believe, Japanese sword arts aren't about big, flashy movements - that's a far more Chinese thing. Japanese sword arts, and Japanese martial arts in general are very strongly into strength through simplicity.


----------



## jjanke (Nov 10, 2004)

Is anyone aware of a Chinese art that might fit my idea? I'm not commited to a particular culture.


----------



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

My best advice is: do what I do, go buy a bokken, go outside and play with it. Get some experiance in the weight and dynamic of the weapon. I have had very little actual teaching with weapons, but from what I have learned, its not much different... I suppose you would have to have a lot of experiance for it, but even still; youre getting out there to practise!


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd heavily recommend against that. Builds a lot of bad habits. I've seen people who "played with shinai" or "played with bokuto" in the past and joined my kendo club but who had the crappiest technique amongst anyone, and had a hard time correcting it. Its really not worth breaking down everything you know and relearning it. Better just to get some instruction; any instruction, rather than figuring out Japanese Sword Arts by yourself.


----------



## still learning (Dec 9, 2004)

Every art will teach you something new and different...go for it...explore....have fun and train hard....Aloha


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 31, 2006)

if nothing else then try talking with your instructor maybe he knows someone who can help you


----------

